# What would be a good counter offer for this replica black powder revolver or is this reasonable ?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 5/5/22 7:30 P.M. CDST

Tuesday a guy I was in our company shooting club in 1995 called me and offered me the reproduction of a Colt .44 ball black powder pistol he bought back then when he was into Civil War re-enactment as a cavalry soldier. Back then he remembered how impressed I was at how he loaded it at the range and showed me how he had ball molds to make projectiles from old lead wheel weights and such and how he could also make his own paper black powder loads.

I can't remember which reproduction maker produced it , but recall that back then he paid around $900 for it then and except for live fire of 2 sometimes 3 six shot loads , the pistol was only blank loaded during the re-enactments he and his horse participated in.

Now that he no longer does re-enactments and his re-enactment unit has disbanded, he called asking if I was still interested in it and asked $1800 for the pistol and reproduction ammunition gear. He said he would give me a week to consider it before he offers it for listing with re-enactment groups.

I don't know if he is hoping to get more from me than a re-enactor or if he is asking a fair price or if there is any fair counter offer room because I have seen reproduction


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I think you could buy a good colt reproduction for a lot less than that? Or is this a colt reproduction made by Colt I do remember something about that and it would probably demand a higher price than reproductions done by Pietta or Uberti.
I have a Pietta Colt I would probably take 300 dollars for and consider I did pretty good.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not trying to sell this anymore but would have been happy with 200-300 at the time.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I think a colt reproduction like this would demand a much higher price than that of Pietta or Uberti.


https://www.gunsamerica.com/929059924/Colt-mid-1970s-remanufacture-of-Colt-1851-Navy-revolver.htm


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In 1980 I bought that kit and I made it. I shot that pistol for 20 years. Not a bad firearm.

I would never pay over $200.

btw wheel weights in the 1970s and 1980s were great. Today they add all sorts of slag metals so you can not use them any more. Home Depot and Lowes both stock pure lead for $2 a pound.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> Today they add all sorts of slag metals so you can not use them any more. Home Depot and Lowes both stock pure lead for $2 a pound.


The term "slag metals" appears to be derogatory, which I don't think is the case. Today most weights are made out of pure zinc, which the powers that be deemed to be safer than lead. They are easy to fish out of the pot because they don't melt at the 650F setting I keep my pot at. I suppose if you actually had a need for zinc, they'd be a resource?

I feel fortunate that I still have several 5 gallon buckets of 90's era weights that I have used up yet. The HD/Lowes reference though is something I'll have to check out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you want a incredibly solid and reliable cap an ball the Ruger Old Army sets the standard it was around 2016 I sold mine with mold for about 450

of course now it looks like they sell for 7-800

you can still get a decent shooter for 450 https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/pie...inless-steel-44-caliber-black-powder-revolver

so it very much depends what his gun is


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

MichaelK! said:


> The term "slag metals" appears to be derogatory, which I don't think is the case. Today most weights are made out of pure zinc, which the powers that be deemed to be safer than lead. They are easy to fish out of the pot because they don't melt at the 650F setting I keep my pot at. I suppose if you actually had a need for zinc, they'd be a resource?


There was a time when wheel weights were guaranteed to be mostly lead.

I have been told recently that such is no longer true. Cheap manufacturers substitute other metals into the mist when they cast modern wheel weights.

You can no longer rely on wheel weights as a source for lead.





> ... I feel fortunate that I still have several 5 gallon buckets of 90's era weights that I have used up yet. The HD/Lowes reference though is something I'll have to check out.


It is pure lead and sells at $2 a pound.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 5/7/22 9:20 A.M.

I saw the gunsmith who has maintained the pistol this morning at the flea market and he told me that it was a copy of a .44 pistol made in the Colt Navy .36 style by the Confederate States and this particular run of reproductions currently were worth about $2300 a piece to re-enactors.

The smith told me that he was surprised that the owner didn't offer it to him but said the value had held good for 30 years that he knew of.

If I buy it, it will only cut down on the profit I made off my last used car flip.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 5/8/22 10:04 PM CDST

After being told by two smiths that this weapon has some added antique value, I paid the guy's asking price and will get powder loads and ball shot from my smith to safely play with it on the range some and if I chose to sell it , maybe it will still be worth more than I spent


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

have fun and clean well after every range session

balistol is your friend on those it is BP safe , and lets you clean with a metal protecting substances 

one part balistol 2 parts water is what they recommend as it is a water soluble oil


----------

